# Diet and Exercise



## Vetitas86 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, I'm a somewhat out of shape 25 year old getting back into my old routine of running/weights and dieting.

Starting jogging tomorrow, working up to running my 2-3 mile days again. Been a few years, but I'm pumped. 

So the question is this. Beyond caloric intake and balancing with cardio and weights, anyone know of a good diet plan?

Not looking for the fad diets. All that Mr. Atkins Neighborhood and South Beach Stripper diets...yeah...

Mostly wanting something to build muscle and lose fat, as far as that goes. Any tips, leads, info, or hugs and encouragement are more than welcome. Or for you guys out there, replace hugs with high fives.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 4, 2012)

Diets are temporary. What you want to be doing is making a lifestyle change, more exercise and better eating habits. Eating lower GI carbs, less processed foods, higher protein etc. 

At the end of the day tho it really is calories in vs calories out. Therefore, I do not advocate trying to "build muscle and lose fat" simultaneously. If your goal is to drop weight then focus on minimizing LBM loss.


----------



## thomasmite996 (Mar 23, 2012)

Dear Anonymous,
     I totally agree with you. You clarify in a good and easy manner. Diet and exercise is defiantly for a short time period. it have no longer benefits.
To keep and achieve your desire you have to do continues diet and exercises.


----------

